# Does anyone remember Audrey? Foster failures...share yours



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Audrey was posted on this very forum in the urgent section back in 2006. I wasn't looking for another dog, or even a foster at the time. Just scanned through one day and for some reason she called out to me. I had one picture of her to go off of, and limited info regarding temperament and health (although I knew her health was not good in that she had some form of mange, worms, and was very weak!). She came from a very rural shelter; they gave what info they had, which was, unfortunately, not much. I was young, didn't have much money. But had a great vet and a job to pay the bills. Somehow I made it work, despite much higher vet costs than I originally anticipated.

She has turned out to be absolutely one of the best dogs I've ever had the pleasure of owning and there's not a day that goes by that I don't thank god I took a chance on a sick stray in another state....

I am reminising because I have spent over the last decade fostering, and we have a (human) baby now due in 3 weeks, so I know it will probably be quite some time before we have the time, energy, and resources to start fostering again. My SO is also on the wait list for a drug dog from work, so if that happens the chances of fostering will go down even more (our dept has "take home" dogs, they are not kenneled). I hope to be able to do it in the future again, but it was with a heavy heart  that we just placed our "last" foster puppy for the time being. I'm hoping I can still help out in some other way when things get settled with our son and the 4 fur kids we own. But for now, it's time to start a new chapter in life.

To those that are on the fence, or haven't thought about fostering - please consider giving it a shot. It is by far the most rewarding thing you will ever do in your life.

The whole story of Audrey...




 
Audrey a few weeks ago


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow she looks amazing!!!! You have done an amazing job with her


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a beautiful story!

Audrey is beautiful as well and looks so content and happy!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

What a beautiful story...thank you.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I remember her, especially the bathtub pic - can't believe that was 4 years ago. What a beautiful tribute you have made for this special girl.... the transformation is amazing. Thank you so much for what you have done for her Rerun, and for all the dogs which have passed through your home over the years. I wish you and your family all the best, and congratulations on your new (non-furry) addition!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a great story with a happy ending!!! She looks great!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Great story!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Anja1Blue said:


> I remember her, especially the bathtub pic - can't believe that was 4 years ago. What a beautiful tribute you have made for this special girl.... the transformation is amazing. Thank you so much for what you have done for her Rerun, and for all the dogs which have passed through your home over the years. I wish you and your family all the best, and congratulations on your new (non-furry) addition!


I can't believe it's been 4 years either! I made that video the year after I got her, and hadn't watched it in quite some time now. I have a few videos (pet) on youtube but haven't made any new ones in years so I had not logged into the account in awhile. I logged in to check things and had a ton of "must approve responses" for Audreys video, so I sat and watched it again and it seems like yesterday! My SO calls her the "apartment sized" german shepherd (we do live in a house however!), because she is only about 55 lbs and is just a little squirt compared to our others.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Goodness comes in small(er) packages! My Anja is just 61 lbs, so she is on the more petite side also (has a big personality though!)....... Audrey is beautiful, it is always such a treat to see what TLC and a wonderful home can do for a dog. You were lucky to find one another, it was meant to be.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

You made me cry, Happy tears. What an amazing story. She looks fantastic you've done a wonderful wonderful job. She is a stunning looking dog. I know what you meant about her calling out to you, you can see it in her eyes.


----------

